# **OFFICIAL** Houston Meet June 2!!!



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

After talking it over with Mark, we have decided the weekend of June 2 would probably be the best weekend for a Houston meet. What we still haven't quite figured out, where it will be. 

Now that we have a date set, lets hear some suggestions on where to meet up!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I vote *Memorial Park*...but unsure of exact location within the park and if there are any restrictions regarding our meet (ie sound, space, other people, etc)


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Memorial Park would be fine with me, we could meet up there, then hit up some food or something...


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hooters?
-Cody


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Exalted512 said:


> Hooters?
> -Cody


I love Hooters :drool: There is actually a Hooters off 290 just a short bit after you get on 290 from 610...


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

sweet. my buddy just got a town house on memorial park and i got a room in it lol. good date too, i get off cruthes on june 1st! hahah i'll probably be pretty clumsy still. i need to work on my setup but it's hard being a gimp


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

You guys need a stereo shop to hang out at?


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

that might be good... where is it?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

00poop6x said:


> You guys need a stereo shop to hang out at?


That would be cool


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> That would be cool


x2

June the 2nd works for me. I guess we should find a place with a large parking area where cops won't harass us. Not exactly sure where that would be.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

If we could have it at the stereo shop then i dont think that should be a problem....but we should wait for his OK


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

That's the weekend of Heat Wave in San Antonio. I'm thinking about going but if I don't I'll certainly be down to meet up. Man... we finally get something setup and I might not be able to make it


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Give me a time and head count.  Parking shouldn't be a problem, excessive noise would be better in the evening (~4PM) when the shops are closed around there.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Think you should move it a little further up north...texarkana maybe.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

1972 FM 1960 W
Houston, TX 77090

Good location?

The parking lot should fit 20 or so cars comfortably near each other, the whole thing can fit probably triple that.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

So how does this sound???

*Date:*
Saturday June 2, 2007
*
Location: 
*Bico Stereo
1972 FM 1960 W
Houston, TX 77090

*Time:*
4:00 PM but we can somewhere to eat/hang out before then if people want


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> So how does this sound???
> 
> *Date:*
> Saturday June 2, 2007
> ...


Sounds good to me.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for letting us come out there!

Mark- I say we could all meet up there(or for us more central we could meet up before, doesnt matter to me), then afterwards we could hit up Hooters which isnt too far away 




Count me and the woman there  She actually wants to go for some odd reason


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

Just realized it was on a Saturday, I cant make it, I work Saturdays.
-Cody


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah, thanks man. I plan on being there.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Exalted512 said:


> Just realized it was on a Saturday, I cant make it, I work Saturdays.
> -Cody


Request off...we are special 

Ok so there are only 4 members right now....who else???


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Exalted512 said:


> Just realized it was on a Saturday, I cant make it, I work Saturdays.
> -Cody


Kick Jim in the nuts and tell him you are taking off early


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

toolfan91 said:


> Kick Jim in the nuts and tell him you are taking off early


more like taking off permanently.
-Cody


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Let me know a head count so I can provide refreshments for everyone and how much of the parking lot to tape off to prevent anyone from getting ran over by cut through traffic .

I know of 5 other people coming .

My rest room will be available to you guys if needed .


----------



## T-Ro (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't think I have anything going on that weekend. I'll try and make it up there too. Not much to see in my car since I have trouble finishing things, but who knows what might get done between then and now.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

T-Ro said:


> I don't think I have anything going on that weekend. I'll try and make it up there too. Not much to see in my car since I have trouble finishing things, but who knows what might get done between then and now.


We just want to hear equipment .


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Any other Houstonians out there?????


----------



## pianist (Mar 10, 2006)

i live in san antonio, and i'd go if i could

but i got maymester finals that week


----------



## ranakalea (Oct 15, 2006)

hmmm.... I may have to see if I can make it that weekend. I am sure I have to work that day though.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Come if you guys can, it'll be fun. Apparently the Arc Audio and Boston Acoustics sales reps heard about it and is shipping me free stuff to give you guys, and who knows what the owner has planned. You guys want soda/water?:blush:


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

sweet. it's definitely going to be hard to get something presentable done being on crutches but i could atleast get the door pods sealed and maybe mount the whispers in the pillars. pfff i also need to figure out where to mount my amps. ah well at the very least i'll get to meet some of you guys

should i post this on eca? i know there are a few more houston peeps there. kevin would be a great asset to the meet, i learned a ton from him last time. i'll have to see if i still have his number.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

sounds like everything is coming together nicely and let me know if there is anything more i can do to help

BTW: Andre i dont mind helping you out...more fun


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

kappa546 said:


> should i post this on eca?


We have a lot of parking lot to fill up.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

bumping it up


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> bumping it up


are you through with school? i'm going to head down to houston finally sometime this week and could use and extra set of hands to get the car playing. without worrying about the finish, i have to at least seal the door pods for the 8's, pretty much fab the a-pillar pods for the whispers and figure a way to mount the amps (we could just screw some mdf to the back of the rear seats and call it a day) which shouldn't be all that bad. if we had the time there are a few other things that need to be done lol


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

kappa546 said:


> are you through with school? i'm going to head down to houston finally sometime this week and could use and extra set of hands to get the car playing. without worrying about the finish, i have to at least seal the door pods for the 8's, pretty much fab the a-pillar pods for the whispers and figure a way to mount the amps (we could just screw some mdf to the back of the rear seats and call it a day) which shouldn't be all that bad. if we had the time there are a few other things that need to be done lol


Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Gentoo (May 22, 2007)

Pretty cool to see a bunch of Texans here.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

yup ....just trying to keeping it at the top :blush:


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

i'm in, hopefully i can get my ID mids in by then and can ditch my frankenstein front stage


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ill probably just be taking the GFs car, my car is all torn up now while im trying to figure out what 8" mids im going to run  

Mark- You ever get those HDS tweeters?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

toolfan91 said:


> Ill probably just be taking the GFs car, my car is all torn up now while im trying to figure out what 8" mids im going to run
> 
> Mark- You ever get those HDS tweeters?


Just bring it anyways ...unfortunately not but i think i might make an order soon for mids and tweets, but i did get some BG Neo3s to play with


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

alright ladies, hopefully i'm driving down tomorrow night. anyone have a 2.5+ cf sealed enclosure for a 15? i'll bring my Aura to play.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

kappa546 said:


> alright ladies, hopefully i'm driving down tomorrow night. anyone have a 2.5+ cf sealed enclosure for a 15? i'll bring my Aura to play.


I think Ben (toolfan91) might, PM him. I have some woofers to play with as well, but i dont think we will have time unless we do something before or after the actual meet


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> alright ladies, hopefully i'm driving down tomorrow night. anyone have a 2.5+ cf sealed enclosure for a 15? i'll bring my Aura to play.


I dont have one just lying around, but I do have quite a bit of MDF lying around  

Im going to be bored over sat sun and mon, so I might as well do something...
Is 2.5 cubes the optimal volume for that Aura, whats the cutout diameter, and specific dimensions you need to stay in??? Anyone else need a specific box made? I have a few lying around, too...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

i need lots of boxes....one for a DIYMA 12, OZ 300L, OZ 250L, ARC10...the list can go on  LOL


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

toolfan91 said:


> Anyone else need a specific box made? I have a few lying around, too...


I need to make a box for my Oz ME15. But if I don't get the time, before the meet, I'll pay you to make a 22" W x 18" H x 12.75" D (.75" thick / 1.5" baffle) box.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

if you have a single 12 box ported or sealed i can bring my e12A for play times. maybe the cracked cone sw8200. i decided to use a more efficient driver for my HT project so it's just sitting in a box.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

toolfan91 said:


> I dont have one just lying around, but I do have quite a bit of MDF lying around
> 
> Im going to be bored over sat sun and mon, so I might as well do something...
> Is 2.5 cubes the optimal volume for that Aura, whats the cutout diameter, and specific dimensions you need to stay in??? Anyone else need a specific box made? I have a few lying around, too...


ygpm


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> i need lots of boxes....one for a DIYMA 12, OZ 300L, OZ 250L, ARC10...the list can go on  LOL


We just need to pick up a sonotube and try them all out one weekend  



omarmipi said:


> I need to make a box for my Oz ME15. But if I don't get the time, before the meet, I'll pay you to make a 22" W x 18" H x 12.75" D (.75" thick / 1.5" baffle) box.


Just let me know by saturday if ya want it, I dont have any carpet on hand though. 



JayBee said:


> if you have a single 12 box ported or sealed i can bring my e12A for play times. maybe the cracked cone sw8200. i decided to use a more efficient driver for my HT project so it's just sitting in a box.


I have a 2.5 cube ported enclosure tuned to 35hz we could try it out in...



kappa546 said:


> ygpm


Back at ya


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

You guys like water? Pepsi? Mountain Dew? Coke? Orange soda?


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

00poop6x said:


> You guys like water? Pepsi? Mountain Dew? Coke? Orange soda?


Water and MD are always good  Just want to say thanks again for letting us come to your shop!


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

toolfan91 said:


> Water and MD are always good  Just want to say thanks again for letting us come to your shop!


x2 Thanks! & Dew and water


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

DONE


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Coming up


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey guys - 

Is this deal open to a Arlington guy too? I may get a wild hair and want to do a road trip that weekend - you never know. Besides, I have really been wanting to hook up with some other people with good systems! It will do me good to see what I like about other peoples systems and compare them to mine.... since I have never competed or anything.

Pretty familiar with Houston since I spent 6+ weeks a year there back in the 80s and early 90s.

This weekend I am finishing up redoing my amp rack (going with the black oak "theme" throughout car, slowly), finalizing the wiring connections and final placements, etc. It doesn't sound like a lot, but it is going to take me the full 5 days I have off to get this crap done... sux being a perfectionist!

Anyhow, if there is a spot open here, and I can make it work financially (broke at the moment!) I'd love to come meet you all.

Less/Jim


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

the more the merrier!

also, i posted this on eca too.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

well, i found out earlier today that i have a function Sat that i'm not going to be able to get out of. IF you guys want you can still play with the 8200, maybe i can meet with Ben and pass it of to him?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

kappa546 said:


> the more the merrier!
> 
> also, i posted this on eca too.


Any idea of the head count from there?

What about here?


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

JayBee said:


> well, i found out earlier today that i have a function Sat that i'm not going to be able to get out of. IF you guys want you can still play with the 8200, maybe i can meet with Ben and pass it of to him?


Sounds good to me man, I have that enclosure just sitting here. Im working from 9-6 tues-fri 8:30-1:30 on sat this week, so we can meet up whenever after that  I don't know if you still have my cell, but just in case- 832-266-9397.


Kinda sucks it has been raining so much, kinda hard to bust out the 3 enclosures I need to build before sat


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

im in  *+1*


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

People that are going for sure:

Me and the gf
Mark(Azngotskillz)
Andre(kappa)
Omar(omarmipi)

Maybes:
T-Ro
ranakalea
Less

No clue as far as ECA members...


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wanna keep this on the front page


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey guys...im currently back in dallas again because of an emergency i had to tend to, but i will try my hardest to be at the meet on time (just saying im 90% attending)


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

weak sauce


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

So is anyone else coming? I have a whole day of installation planned. I called in sick.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

i'm back in, for a couple of hours anyway. birthday dealio got pushed back a few hours.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

omarmipi said:


> So is anyone else coming? I have a whole day of installation planned. I called in sick.


haha yea i'll be working on mine up until the meet probably. i have the pillar baffles attached and fleeced, but i lost my resin hardener so i'll do that tomorrow (haha i'll have some seaweed green pods). i doubt i'll have time to bondo the door pods so they're going to be really rough  . i also planned to run all new speaker wire but turns out i left it in austin. i will also have my amps mounted on a loose piece of mdf  . it's going to sound nice but it will be an eyesore.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

im will be there, but like an hour late 

All my old system is still in but partially tuned since replacing an amp...dont start too early


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

kappa546 said:


> haha yea i'll be working on mine up until the meet probably. i have the pillar baffles attached and fleeced, but i lost my resin hardener so i'll do that tomorrow (haha i'll have some seaweed green pods). i doubt i'll have time to bondo the door pods so they're going to be really rough  . i also planned to run all new speaker wire but turns out i left it in austin. i will also have my amps mounted on a loose piece of mdf  . it's going to sound nice but it will be an eyesore.


at least it won't be like mine, an eyesore AND ****ty sounding.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

JayBee said:


> i'm back in, for a couple of hours anyway. birthday dealio got pushed back a few hours.


Awesome  Sorry I never gave ya a shout back, I've been busy at work, and was working on Omar's enclosure last night... Good to hear you will be there man.

EDIT- 

At least you all will have SOMETHING in your cars! All I have are some REALLY rough looking door pods


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

toolfan91 said:


> I've been busy at work, and was working on Omar's enclosure last night...


Thanks! Unfortunately, my ME15s are still not here!  



kappa546 said:


> i will also have my amps mounted on a loose piece of mdf  . it's going to sound nice but it will be an eyesore.


ditto, on the eyesore. Under-seat amplifier mounting sucks. I need to unbolt the seat everytime I want to tune.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

wow i'm exhausted but today was fun.

i like the potential this new setup of mine has, how freakin ballsy are those SLS8's... no sub and i didnt miss it one bit! with some of the music you guys threw in my car it helped me spot some problems areas that i'll need to work on. i definitely need another layer of glass on those pods and need to stuff them to get rid of that hollow-echoey sound. i took care of it a little with my xovers but theres still work to be done. after hearing mark and omars cars it made me realize i did need a more agressive boost in the top end... i think you'll like it a bit better now azngotskills  . i was really impressed with your seas neo's, i wish ben had taken his alums for a little comparo. overall i think your car sounds great man.


----------



## Irons82 (May 12, 2006)

So... where are the pics?


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Irons82 said:


> So... where are the pics?


pff where the hell were you?


----------



## Irons82 (May 12, 2006)

kappa546 said:


> pff where the hell were you?


lurking :blush: 

I had work


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Irons82 said:


> lurking :blush:
> 
> I had work


you got pm


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

kappa546 said:


> after hearing mark and omars cars it made me realize i did need a more agressive boost in the top end... i think you'll like it a bit better now azngotskills  . i was really impressed with your seas neo's, i wish ben had taken his alums for a little comparo. overall i think your car sounds great man.


Thanks for the compliments and I would like to give some credit to Ben (toolfan91) who helped with the tuning  It was nice to meet all you guys and listen to some DIY systems. We should have some kind of tuning session in the future, maybe once Andre or I get our turn with the tuning/measurement system being passed around soon 

I would also like to thank Bico Stereo and Chris (00poop6x) for hosting the meet and having giveaways and refreshments!!! Great family owned business willing to help audio enthusiasts and the "block pounders" with PA horns  j/k


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> "block pounders" with PA horns  j/k


He was there?! I came by yesterday at the shop and he was there, thought we solved his problem...

whatever floats his boat I guess. 

I didn't get a chance at Omar's car. 

Thanks everyone! Hope to see you guys again soon before I leave.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

yup...i think he had PA horns in the front grill and somewhere in the back 

Yeah of course meet up sometime....when you leaving?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Irons82 said:


> lurking :blush:
> 
> I had work


I told him to come but he hates us


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

First off, a big thanks goes out to Bico Stereo and Chris, GREAT host! 

It was great meeting Omar/fiance, Tyler, Andre and Chris for the first time, and meeting up with Mark and Jason again. Real cool people  A special thanks goes out to Tyler for letting me drive his Z0sex, im still drooling  

It was really nice to listen to Omar/Andre/Tylers cars. I enjoyed the really high stage in Omar's car, those Audaxs sounded pretty nice. Andres car has the most midbass I have ever heard, flat out mind-boggling. Considering the Whispers are only 2", they did well that low. The big surprise, at least to me, was Tyler's car. I have never been a fan of aluminum drivers, and I really enjoyed how those L22s sounded. 



kappa546 said:


> wow i'm exhausted but today was fun.
> 
> i like the potential this new setup of mine has, how freakin ballsy are those SLS8's... no sub and i didnt miss it one bit! with some of the music you guys threw in my car it helped me spot some problems areas that i'll need to work on. i definitely need another layer of glass on those pods and need to stuff them to get rid of that hollow-echoey sound. i took care of it a little with my xovers but theres still work to be done. after hearing mark and omars cars it made me realize i did need a more agressive boost in the top end... i think you'll like it a bit better now azngotskills  . i was really impressed with your seas neo's, i wish ben had taken his alums for a little comparo. overall i think your car sounds great man.


Those SLSes are INSANE. If I were going back to a 3 way, those would be the midbasses for me!!! It completely slipped my mind to bring out that neo alum I have  Would of been nice to do an a/b comparo.



azngotskills said:


> Thanks for the compliments and I would like to give some credit to Ben (toolfan91) who helped with the tuning  It was nice to meet all you guys and listen to some DIY systems. We should have some kind of tuning session in the future, maybe once Andre or I get our turn with the tuning/measurement system being passed around soon
> 
> I would also like to thank Bico Stereo and Chris (00poop6x) for hosting the meet and having giveaways and refreshments!!! Great family owned business willing to help audio enthusiasts and the "block pounders" with PA horns  j/k


I need to figure out what im going to do amp wise, but I should have music back in my car by a couple of weeks. Just need to pick up those HDS tweeters and Exclusives/L22s to see what I like more. 



00poop6x said:


> He was there?! I came by yesterday at the shop and he was there, thought we solved his problem...
> 
> whatever floats his boat I guess.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Chris


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah, the meet turned out to be pretty good. I didn't actually think I would be there for that long but everyone was real friendly and Chris + family were awesome hosts! Great eggrolls BTW.  

It was good to finally meet some of the H-town people and see some of you that I have already met. I hope we can plan a meet when Mark and Andre get the RTA equipment from Dang.

Thanks again Ben for making the sub enclosure for me. Hopefully, I get to try it out this week.

I accidentally had my midbass drivers high-passed at 64 @ 6db (+ the 50 @ 12dB on the amp), while I was at the meet so you guys didn't get the full effect. The experience would have been similar to Andre's SLS's with less power (60 @ 8ohms). I knew something didn't sound right in my system.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

No problem, anytime! 

Sorry if the bass heads were loud, I didn't expect them to come. But it was fun.

Mark, I'll be leaving mid-July. Hopefully I'll have the SPG in the M in time. 

-Chris


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

omarmipi said:


> Yeah, the meet turned out to be pretty good. I didn't actually think I would be there for that long but everyone was real friendly and Chris + family were awesome hosts! Great eggrolls BTW.
> 
> It was good to finally meet some of the H-town people and see some of you that I have already met. I hope we can plan a meet when Mark and Andre get the RTA equipment from Dang.
> 
> ...


Omar,

How did those instructions help for the dash removal?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

00poop6x said:


> Omar,
> 
> How did those instructions help for the dash removal?


Oh yeah... extra props for the Avalon dash removal instructions. I haven't attempted it yet but I'm sure my wife will be after me soon. She can't stand her stock system anymore since she rolls around with me all the time.


----------



## arcman (Feb 27, 2008)

Meet in 09?


----------



## TacoSQ (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm in! Start a new thread maybe?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm in for it. Got an RTA and TL just for fun


----------



## arcman (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice!! I got the 100 dollar set up but still can't get truerta to work right. What rta you get? And what's at TL? I've got a few large areas available north of town, any ideas?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

arcman said:


> Nice!! I got the 100 dollar set up but still can't get truerta to work right. What rta you get? And what's at TL? I've got a few large areas available north of town, any ideas?


You have a **** load of Arc stuff, are you a local dealer?


----------



## arcman (Feb 27, 2008)

yessir,


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

arcman said:


> yessir,



Which shop?

What can't you get working with TrueRTA?


----------



## arcman (Feb 27, 2008)

I guessing its my computer/sound card? The lines pretty much wiggle around like its picking up static, even if i unplug the mic, it picks up sound but it in addition to the phantom readings, nothing is smooth about the readings, even in quiet, across the spectrum, havent played with it much lately,


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Im down for another meet  Im finally starting to piece gear together for my Sierra.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

toolfan91 said:


> Im down for another meet  Im finally starting to piece gear together for my Sierra.


Sierra? What happened to the Mustang?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

hell i will come down for you guys  LOL


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> hell i will come down for you guys  LOL


You better. We have to have someone to manage the swap-meet (j/k). :laugh:

I need to do some cosmetic fabrication but I currently have the following 3-way front + Sub installed:

Eclipse CD7200 MKII
ESX Q120.4
Soundstream D100
Sundown SAE-1000D
Peerless 830667 (SLS 8)
Peerless 830870 (PPB 4)
LPG 26NA
OZ Audio ME15.4


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

dBassHz said:


> Sierra? What happened to the Mustang?


Is that your new name Omar? I havent been around in awhile :laugh:

I bought an 08 Sierra last september, and got rid of the mustang shortly after. 



azngotskills said:


> hell i will come down for you guys  LOL


Damn right you will! lol


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

u guys figure out a houston 09 meet yet?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I might have to come down as well. Anyone wanna let a hillbilly crash at their house lol?


----------



## timistim (Oct 13, 2008)

I would be down for an 09 meet. Lets set a date, time and place.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

It's going to get hot and humid quick.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Five us drove from Austin to DFW for the recent DFW meet so I'm sure we can muster a few folks for a Houston meet.


----------



## timistim (Oct 13, 2008)

drtool said:


> It's going to get hot and humid quick.


I think it has started already.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

i am ready to meet when ever


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Up to you guys if you plan on meeting at my place. The 7th and the 21st.

The nice thing is I'll have restrooms and food


----------



## timistim (Oct 13, 2008)

00poop6x said:


> Up to you guys if you plan on meeting at my place. The 7th and the 21st.
> 
> The nice thing is I'll have restrooms and food



You are not going to make us listen to a time share presentation are you?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

timistim said:


> You are not going to make us listen to a time share presentation are you?


I can probably set something up upon special request


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

I might be down pending the date, summer school starts up in a week and a couple of days  I still havent even started on the system in the Sierra either, _hopefully_ Ill start ripping off the front two door panels for sounddeadening and have the Revs in the doors by saturday...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

sounds fun... debating to bring he car or no its in pieces..


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL thread is since 2007? Make a new thread i'll join in for This summer


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok whos going to the Cook out Sunday
ME!!!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

who came?


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

I did

June 21st is another one


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I was great meeting you homie. Boston RULE!!!!


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> I was great meeting you homie. Boston RULE!!!!


haha, same to you! Only a few particular pieces, though

Good seeing you out today also, Saturday.

That Pioneer piece is getting replaced, it'll be a week or two, Mat.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

00poop6x said:


> haha, same to you! Only a few particular pieces, though
> 
> Good seeing you out today also, Saturday.
> 
> That Pioneer piece is getting replaced, it'll be a week or two, Mat.


Whats replacing it????


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Whats replacing it????


Another F900BT. To be super honest with you, I feel the F900BT is the worst double DIN unit on the market.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

now who is going htis weekend???


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> now who is going htis weekend???


You're excited now, aren't you?

Dodge RAM might not be able to make it out; Father's day!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

00poop6x said:


> You're excited now, aren't you?
> 
> Dodge RAM might not be able to make it out; Father's day!


awwwwwwww who gonna be there then chris??? i sure was excited to hear that ram.. u got me excited since the last meet!!!


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> awwwwwwww who gonna be there then chris??? i sure was excited to hear that ram.. u got me excited since the last meet!!!


The Ram still exists. We'll shoot for Austin. He'll be out of town this weekend, Father's day!

You can listen to my earth shattering midbass again


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

instead of dyns if i got three way route i might just be putting in my audio development MM6... dliemma dilemma..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...hat-would-you-do-equipment-inputs-needed.html

man i really dont even know what to do with the car yet....


----------

